# pigeon not moving



## beharst (Jul 28, 2016)

hi i have a pigeon on my balcony and if i didnt touch it till now it was going to stay in same position for 5 hours now ,i think it is sick he pooped 2-3 time green poop i tried to take it inside in a carton box but it didnt want and he tried to fly a bit but couldnt so i didnt touch it anymore ,i bringed him some water and bread ,what should i do now ?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like he may be starving. Some other really expert people will answer soon. Thank you for helping him. Is he safe from predators?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please go ahead and get it in a box and inside where it is safe. Get some seed for the bird, wild bird seed mix or cockatiel mix, or actual dove or pigeon mix. The bread is not the best thing for the bird. The green poop may indicate starvation. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## beharst (Jul 28, 2016)

since the bird didnt want to come inside and when i tried to take him inside he runed away from me ,i didnt forced him too much so i leaved at balcony water bread and seed,this morning when i woke up he wasnt in balcony i hope he eat something and recovered and flied .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he comes back, please bring him in. Sounds as though he is sick and needs help. He isn't going to want to come in, as he is a wild bird. Bring him in anyway.


----------



## beharst (Jul 28, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> If he comes back, please bring him in. Sounds as though he is sick and needs help. He isn't going to want to come in, as he is a wild bird. Bring him in anyway.


ok i will thank you i hope he is well


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If he is in that bad a condition/starved, please follow these basic steps FIRST TO SAVE ITS LIFE(should he return) : http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html *


----------

